# ATV2 with NHL ?



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I was reading on another site just now that the latest ATV2 update adds "National Hockey League: Watch live games. View highlights, scores, and more."

Has anyone installed the update yet and could you tell me if this functionality is present in Canada at this time?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

It's all there, the NHL function is under the Internet heading. It seems to work, I could call up standings and stuff like that. 

You probably have to sign in to get live games and good stuff like that, though.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Stephanie said:


> It's all there, the NHL function is under the Internet heading. It seems to work, I could call up standings and stuff like that.
> 
> You probably have to sign in to get live games and good stuff like that, though.


ah ha. ok. The NHL website is very ambiguous as to what games one can actually watch on it though. ie, if I get a membership because I want to watch my favourite team and I'm from the same city as my favourite team it seems like all of those games will be blacked out?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

jawknee said:


> ah ha. ok. The NHL website is very ambiguous as to what games one can actually watch on it though. ie, if I get a membership because I want to watch my favourite team and I'm from the same city as my favourite team it seems like all of those games will be blacked out?


That's the impression I got. It seems to be geared for watching out of market games. 

If you want to watch your local team then it looks like they have a 48 hour delay. Seems stupid to me. 

I'd pay to watch a couple teams, but not what they are asking, and especially not when what I really want is blacked out for two days.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm an Oilers fan living in Vancouver. Been a subscriber to NHL Gamecenter Live for two years, this is my third. Last year I only had one way to watch games, on my computer. Now I have three: computer, iPhone, Apple TV. Awesome!!!

If you are a local person, your option is to subscribe to your local television service.  I chose not to add sports channels to my television package for this reason.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

dona83 said:


> I'm an Oilers fan living in Vancouver. Been a subscriber to NHL Gamecenter Live for two years, this is my third. Last year I only had one way to watch games, on my computer. Now I have three: computer, iPhone, Apple TV. Awesome!!!
> 
> If you are a local person, your option is to subscribe to your local television service.  I chose not to add sports channels to my television package for this reason.


I wonder if there's a way to install a proxy on the aebs to get around this.  I don't want cable.


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

jawknee said:


> I wonder if there's a way to install a proxy on the aebs to get around this.  I don't want cable.


There are several options that exist that may help you to achieve this. I currently use a VPN type service, that allows me to view US content sites such as Netflix and Hulu. I do know NHL Gamecentre is a service they support. I will use this as motivation to get an appletv and finally cut the cable!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

mjollymo said:


> There are several options that exist that may help you to achieve this. I currently use a VPN type service, that allows me to view US content sites such as Netflix and Hulu. I do know NHL Gamecentre is a service they support. I will use this as motivation to get an appletv and finally cut the cable!


VPN service you say... 
Which one do you use?


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

jawknee said:


> VPN service you say...
> Which one do you use?


I am using unblock-us at the moment. I haven't been using it too long, almost 2 months. It has done a good job so far. It does have a cost associated. There may be free alternatives out there, if that is your preference, but I am not too familiar with them.


----------



## iRob (Oct 13, 2011)

I use unblock-us to watch us Netflix on my apple tv. I can confirm it works for NHL live. Watched my local team, the Canucks, lose in Philly tonight via apple tv. Switched between home and away feeds too. Very cool!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

nice. thanks all!

now to try and scrounge up myself a promo code for gamecenter live if I can. :S


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Love it! I was able to watch the entire Canucks-Philly game right after it ended. I thought there was a 48 hour blackout period but I guess not? There are 10 games on tonight's schedule plus I can watch NHL Gamecenter Live games on my iPhone now too. Last night, the Canes-Bruins and Canucks-Flyers game was blacked out on my iPhone. My AppleTV2 didn't update fast enough to catch any live games.









I'll be watching this tonight.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

As of October 14, 2011, games that would be normally blacked out on all devices including Macs and PCs, iPhones, PS3s, etc. are NOT blacked out on the Apple TV 2. I expect that this will be fixed at some point but it's a nice bonus right now. 

I'm going to have to buy another Apple TV. At least my 2 year old son is usually content watching Netflix on the iPhone else I'd have to buy a third lol.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

dona83 said:


> As of October 14, 2011, games that would be normally blacked out on all devices including Macs and PCs, iPhones, PS3s, etc. are NOT blacked out on the Apple TV 2. I expect that this will be fixed at some point but it's a nice bonus right now.
> 
> I'm going to have to buy another Apple TV. At least my 2 year old son is usually content watching Netflix on the iPhone else I'd have to buy a third lol.


nice i think i may have to put in an order for one of those lil fellas today :|


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

I was going to do this on the PS3 for the last two years, but I only watch the my team, I don't watch other games, and I'd likely only watch about 20-30 games in a season. For me $160 two watch 30 games is a little stiff... Though I am on the verge of caving in again this year.

Can anyone comment on the quality diff between atv and ps3? if I am paying for it, do the remove commercials, or am I paying twice?

It kind of P's me off that subscribing the NHL channel on cable does not get you a discount off of game centre.

~S


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

iRob said:


> I use unblock-us to watch us Netflix on my apple tv. I can confirm it works for NHL live. Watched my local team, the Canucks, lose in Philly tonight via apple tv. Switched between home and away feeds too. Very cool!


Is anyone else having a problem with Netflix and unblock-us?

I get an error. Netflix doesn't know how to get past the error, but my grandson across town can watch Netflix fine without unblock-us.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

winwintoo said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with Netflix and unblock-us?
> 
> I get an error. Netflix doesn't know how to get past the error, but my grandson across town can watch Netflix fine without unblock-us.


You don't need unblock-us to watch Netflix in Canada unless you want to access US content. There is Canadian Netflix that works fine without unblock-us.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

G-Mo said:


> You don't need unblock-us to watch Netflix in Canada unless you want to access US content. There is Canadian Netflix that works fine without unblock-us.


Um. My question is still the same. Is anyone having trouble when they have both.

But thanks for playing.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

winwintoo said:


> Um. My question is still the same. Is anyone having trouble when they have both.
> 
> But thanks for playing.


Hey smartass, maybe you need to learn to write a better question.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

G-Mo said:


> Hey smartass, maybe you need to learn to write a better question.


My question was pretty clear. If you don't use unblock-us, then you wouldn't know the answer. 

If you do use both, I'm interested in hearing if you are experiencing problems.

I asked the question here because unblock-us was introduced in this thread a few posts ago.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

G-Mo said:


> Hey smartass, maybe you need to learn to write a better question.


Calling Margaret a smartass was way uncool.


----------

